# can't execute code from a freed script



## scroff (Oct 9, 2001)

Hi folks,

I am running a CMS (geeklog) that uses FCKeditor. When I try to load the editor I get this error. What does this mean? I'm at a total loss of what to even begin looking for to try to get this thing working. Now, it seems that this code will run on my work computor, but not on my computers at home.

Has anyone ever seen this and what does it indicate???


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

What's the error that you get?

Have you tried a hard refresh, try holding SHIFT + F8 on the page.


----------



## scroff (Oct 9, 2001)

Sorry. I guess I didn't give alot of information. I'm using FCKeditor (a wysiwyg editor) and Geeklog (a CMS). I haven't gotten any answers at those sites because this is a new version of Geeklog. All I know is this is a javascript error. I have refreshed the page, deleted the cashe and refreshed.

In IE6 in WinXP I get a popup that lists the following;

Line:78
Char:2
Error: Can't execute code from a freed script
Code:0
URL:http://www.yaddayadda.info/fckedito...stanceName=sp_content&Toolbar=editor-toolbar2

In Firefox I get no errors but the script doesn't execute.
Anyway, I got so frustrated I just finished reloading the script from a prior version and it is working well, so this may be a moot point, though I am curious.

Thank you for your quick reply.


----------

